# Pick a turbo!



## bytemee495 (Jan 15, 2005)

Hey...I have a '93 B13 SE. My goal is push at least 500 hp at the wheels. (btw is that the same as WHP?...wheel horse power?) I am close to doing a bb u13 SR20DET swap. The Garret GT series is starting to look like a good swap for the turbo, but IDK. I'm new to turbos. Can I achieve my goal with the turbo that's already on the sr20det? is it worth changing? let me know. This is my first real intro into the world of forced induction. BTW...the stickys are really helpful!


----------



## cozzmo (Sep 16, 2004)

bytemee495 said:


> Hey...I have a '93 B13 SE. My goal is push at least 500 hp at the wheels. (btw is that the same as WHP?...wheel horse power?) I am close to doing a bb u13 SR20DET swap. The Garret GT series is starting to look like a good swap for the turbo, but IDK. I'm new to turbos. Can I achieve my goal with the turbo that's already on the sr20det? is it worth changing? let me know. This is my first real intro into the world of forced induction. BTW...the stickys are really helpful!


500WHP ?? are you crazy man ?! you'll need to spend about AUD$8K on the drivetrain to contain that kind of power needless to say the car won't be easy to drive. Perhaps something around the 350hp mark is do-able, but you're looking for EXTREME performance even with that kind of power... 
You want a Dyno Queen or a quick street car?


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Cossmo is right, you're gonna need a custom gearset (dog gears) to handle that power, as well as a gigantic turbo that spools up at god knows how high RPM, not to mention the axles won't like that kind of power too much. If you got the money, go for it, I can't stop you, but you've been warned. Its definitely not a daily driver by any stretch of the imagination


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I'm going to close this and tell you this:

Before you post any more questions, read the forums. Read all you can about sr20's that are turbocharged. Go to sr20forum.com and read there. 

The key to knowing about turbo cars is spending a LOT of time reading. Not asking questions like this.

Once you read and start learning the basics, you'll realize how asinine your question really is.


----------

